# California Dressage Trainers



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

You're looking for location, right? 
Don't know any there.
When I first saw the thread title I thought it was something new, like

Western Dressage
Cowboy Dressage
Vaquero Dressage
California Dressage

LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I know one trainer I think is nice . i will pm you name. she is on fb.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

Which area is your preferred area? While there are dressage riders in Fresno, there are no (real) trainers there to my knowledge so if that's where you are you will probably be traveling. (Though there is one at Rainwater that claims to offer dressage but has no experience with it, so...) It may be easiest to travel to Sacramento or to the Central Coast, but of course it's up to you.


----------

